# Game #77: Lakers @ Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (34-42, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Sacramento Kings (47-30, 2nd Pacific) 

Today's Game
Sunday, 12:30pm
@ Kings
TV: ABC

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins
Mike Bibby

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant
Cuttino Mobley

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler
Peja Stojakovic

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Devean George
Kenny Thomas

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Brian Grant
Brian Skinner

*Bench:*

Los Angeles Lakers





























Tierre Brown
Jumaine Jones
Luke Walton
Vlade Divac

Sacramento Kings





























Corliss Williamson
Darius Songaila
Maurice Evans
Eddie House

*Injuries:*
Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
C. Mihm FC  	Apr 5, 2005  	Sprained right ankle
L. Odom SF 	Apr 3, 2005 	Strained left shoulder
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
```
Kings:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
E. Daniels F  	Apr 8, 2005  	
B. Jackson PG 	Jan 7, 2005 	Left wrist surgery
```
</center>


----------



## ThaLakeShow (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm scared because they have some REAL bangers. We're going to get killed on the boards  

Although I am slightly optimisitic since we beat the Sonics by so much


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

vBookie Event: Lakers @ Kings 4/10/05 (NBA Basketball)

Kings board game thread


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

ThaLakeShow said:


> I'm scared because they have some REAL bangers. We're going to get killed on the boards
> 
> Although I am slightly optimisitic since we beat the Sonics by so much


I agree. The [strike]Queens[/strike] have very good rebounding, and seeing as we don't have LO or Mihm that'll make it even more difficult. However, if Butler and KB and rip it up like they did against the Sonics maybe they can pull another win off :biggrin:

*Making fun of a team name and trying to piss off an entire fanbase is a no no here....Calling a team Queens, Fakers, Jail Blazers, etc. is against site policy. Hope you understand - - PV*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers win by 12....





ps....ive been :cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Lakers 100

*Bibby 27pts 10assts
Peja 28pts 7rbds*

Kobe 34pts 11assts
Vlade 8pts 3rbds 5assts


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Lakers Own said:


> ...The Queens ...


See ... this is why others dislike Laker fans. And, have no symphathy for what you're going through right now. Do you know the Kings' record versus yours? At all? I don't think the Lakers are in a position to talk about or call any other team in the League anything BUT their name. Afterall, the Lakers are bottom dwellers.

Must be nice to look back on the days of Shaq!! And feel that you can still belittle other teams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i have this feeling that were going to some how win 3 in a row, i know im crazy but its just this odd feeling


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> i have this feeling, i know im crazy


 :biggrin: _The Sixth Sense_


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> i have this feeling that were going to some how win 3 in a row, i know im crazy but its just this odd feeling


I wouldn't object to that. :biggrin:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

why are we playing so good when it doesnt count??

i think because:
Caron-KEEP HIM PLEASE!!! I BEG U KUPKAKE!!!
Vlade- Passing, gets us open looks
kobe- More of a playmaker at this point
Team- Great ball movment 
Devon- The return has been great
odom- Begin Hurt has made caron step up( trade him for a four or Slide him to 3 caron 2 kobe 1)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, that was lame. We got our asses kicked when we had Jones and Walton at PF and SF. Jones is doing one of the worst rebounding jobs all year. He's the frickin POWER forward and he is not boxing out and isn't anywhere close to the basket on missed shots. I just feel really sorry for Brian Grant right now. Grant is giving his all but he simply can't outrebound two other guys.

And Walton? OMG...what the heck goes through this moron's head? He has to be the worst shooting SF in the game. Yet, he still manages to shoot the ball from the outside on three straight possessions. :curse: 

As soon as we start rebounding, we'll get back in the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Then, to top it off, Bartolo Colon looks TERRIBLE today.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lets go Lakers! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> See ... this is why others dislike Laker fans. And, have no symphathy for what you're going through right now. Do you know the Kings' record versus yours? At all? I don't think the Lakers are in a position to talk about or call any other team in the League anything BUT their name. Afterall, the Lakers are bottom dwellers.
> 
> Must be nice to look back on the days of Shaq!! And feel that you can still belittle other teams.


This post contained nothing but insults. Clean up your posting habits -Jamel


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Pathetic" is an understatement when describing Atkins' defense. It's saddening. Depressing. Mind-bogglingly horrific.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i suck at feelings... never listen to me again


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Make sure to cheer for the Warriors tonight. :yes:

And what's up with this bar at the top of the page that lets us click on specific posts to view? I really don't like that. It's annoying.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Make sure to cheer for the Warriors tonight. :yes:
> 
> And what's up with this bar at the top of the page that lets us click on specific posts to view? I really don't like that. It's annoying.


I don't see a bar at the top of the page.

As far as the game goes, 32 and 14 for Kenny Thomas, are you kidding me?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

pg and pf. Gave up big games to both surprise surprise.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NVM, I was on some funky display mode.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakes just made Kenny Thomas look like an all-star.:nonono: That was a sad performance.

On the bright side, the Knicks won today...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

On the bright side, I didnt get the Lakers game here


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Southern Baller Teezy said:


> shutup dumb *** get the **** out of here... do you not remember wen people called us the fakers and we were dominating the league? I never thought that it mattered what place you were in in order to not like someone.
> 
> You are so stupid.


Ahhh, does the truth hurt that badly OR does that crow taste just that awful. Whose your Daddy????? Is that Shaq!!!! You remember him, don't you? :biggrin:

BTW: Will you attend the "Townhall Meeting" Kupchak is holding Thursday to beg season ticket holders to comeback next season? I'm sure someone like you have season tickets?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Ahhh, does the truth hurt that badly OR does that crow taste just that awful. Whose your Daddy????? Is that Shaq!!!! You remember him, don't you? :biggrin:
> 
> BTW: Will you attend the "Townhall Meeting" Kupchak is holding Thursday to beg season ticket holders to comeback next season? I'm sure someone like you have season tickets?


Main Entry: iro·ny
Pronunciation: 'I-r&-nE also 'I(-&)r-nE
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural -nies
Etymology: Latin ironia, from Greek eirOnia, from eirOn dissembler
1 : a pretense of ignorance and of willingness to learn from another assumed in order to make the other's false conceptions conspicuous by adroit questioning -- called also Socratic irony
2 a : the use of words to express something other than and especially the opposite of the literal meaning b : a usually humorous or sardonic literary style or form characterized by irony c : an ironic expression or utterance


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

EHL said:


> Main Entry: iro·ny
> Pronunciation: 'I-r&-nE also 'I(-&)r-nE
> Function: noun
> Inflected Form(s): plural -nies
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

EHL said:


> Main Entry: iro·ny
> Pronunciation: 'I-r&-nE also 'I(-&)r-nE
> Function: noun
> Inflected Form(s): plural -nies
> ...


You all must be pretty miserable. Guess I should back off, everyone else has and allow you to just DROWN. 

The only sad thing about this for everyone else is ... NOW we'll have to look at Kobe's mug on every talk show throughout the playoffs trying to convince the world that they'll be better next year. You remember, the same thing he did the last time they didn't make the finals and he USED his parents to keep himself public during the playoffs. Poor Kobe --- parents don't even have anything to do with him.

Bye ....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> I'm an idiot


Yes, I know *No Dynasty*.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dunno but is he making fun of us when hes name is Dynasty Raiders?

AKA where have the raiders been the last couple of years?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You all must be pretty miserable. Guess I should back off, everyone else has and allow you to just DROWN.
> 
> The only sad thing about this for everyone else is ... NOW we'll have to look at Kobe's mug on every talk show throughout the playoffs trying to convince the world that they'll be better next year. You remember, the same thing he did the last time they didn't make the finals and he USED his parents to keep himself public during the playoffs. Poor Kobe --- parents don't even have anything to do with him.
> 
> Bye ....


 You have a wall in your house dedicated to Kobe pictures don't you? Remove them, take off your lipstick, put the voodoo dolls away, and stop being a troll.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> See ... this is why others dislike Laker fans. And, have no symphathy for what you're going through right now. Do you know the Kings' record versus yours? At all? I don't think the Lakers are in a position to talk about or call any other team in the League anything BUT their name. Afterall, the Lakers are bottom dwellers.
> 
> Must be nice to look back on the days of Shaq!! And feel that you can still belittle other teams.



Its funny that you come here telling us that people dont like the lakers cause we talk trash on other teams.. When everytime I turn around you troll on here and post anti-laker and anti-kobe threads. My favorite.. "Kobes faking his foot injury" thread, lol. 

The clippers can always look back to the days when............. nevermind.. There were no days.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Ahhh, does the truth hurt that badly OR does that crow taste just that awful. Whose your Daddy????? Is that Shaq!!!! You remember him, don't you? :biggrin:
> 
> BTW: Will you attend the "Townhall Meeting" Kupchak is holding Thursday to beg season ticket holders to comeback next season? I'm sure someone like you have season tickets?



Sad thing is, he is bashing the lakers... But the Lakers still are doing better in the standings than the Clippers.... I guess if your a clipper fan, being one spot below the team your insulting because of there record makes sense....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You all must be pretty miserable. Guess I should back off, everyone else has and allow you to just DROWN.
> 
> The only sad thing about this for everyone else is ... NOW we'll have to look at Kobe's mug on every talk show throughout the playoffs trying to convince the world that they'll be better next year. You remember, the same thing he did the last time they didn't make the finals and he USED his parents to keep himself public during the playoffs. Poor Kobe --- parents don't even have anything to do with him.
> 
> Bye ....



I kind of like his posts... I was bored a while back and searched his threads.. He hops around board to board, offering his little nuggets of wisdom. 

You guys ever get bored, read his clippers posts. In case anyone didn't know he is like in his early teens or something, and he seriously believes if he watches the clipper games, they lose. So he hops on and asks us what the score is, and play by plays... 

It's good for laugh when your bored. Cheers me up. :cheers:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

:laugh: @ Dynasty Raider

****ty game, to say the least.


----------

